# Exhausted after vet visit



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Poor Noah had more blood taken today and is exhausted. His respiratory infection has cleared up but he still sneezes so the vet wanted to do a haematology test to see if something else is going on and hopes that he hasn't picked up anything from when poor Oisin was sick. I'm literally holding my breath now and fearing the worst.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*Aww poor little Noah. I am sure he will be just fine after he gets some much deserved rest after his big day. I am sending all the good vibes I can your way that his tests come back clear :hug:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Lindsey


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*


Niamhf said:



Thanks Lindsey 

Click to expand...

Of course *


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Sleepy boy


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Little Noah is so cute! He has every right to be sleepy for being such a brave boy for a long day at the vet's. 

Praying all the tests come back perfect and Noah is just fine


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

I just go off the phone with the vet and Noah's tests came back clear  relieved


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Yay! That's awesome  I was a little worried myself, there, too! 

Hugs and treats to you and Noah


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks StarlingWings


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Great news! Glad Noah is well . It seems they're usually sleepy after a 'hard day' at the vet lol.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

RavensGryf said:


> Great news! Glad Noah is well . It seems they're usually sleepy after a 'hard day' at the vet lol.


Thanks Julie  yes the poor think was very stressed out the morning the second he saw his carrier cage  and by the time he got to the vet his droppings were pure liquid.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Aww, poor little guy  He was so stressed out from even seeing his carrier lol.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

RavensGryf said:


> Aww, poor little guy  He was so stressed out from even seeing his carrier lol.


Yes he associates it with going to the vet poor little thing. I'm going to have to turn it into something he enjoys:S


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Good boy, Noah. And handsome, too. Happy news.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

:budgie: Sweet Noah, he deserves to sleep after all of that stress.
I am so happy he is in the clear, give him some spoiling and love and he will soon be back to his cheeky self I am sure.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

jellyblue said:


> Good boy, Noah. And handsome, too. Happy news.


Thanks Susan 



Pretty boy said:


> :budgie: Sweet Noah, he deserves to sleep after all of that stress.
> I am so happy he is in the clear, give him some spoiling and love and he will soon be back to his cheeky self I am sure.


Thanks Cathy  yes he's bouncing around again already happy out


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor baby!! I am so glad the tests are ok!!  Hail for Noah!!


----------



## FluffyFeather (Jun 23, 2015)

Noah is such a pretty, brave boy  Happy to see his tests results were fine  :hug:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

despoinaki said:


> Poor baby!! I am so glad the tests are ok!!  Hail for Noah!!


Thanks Despina 



FluffyFeather said:


> Noah is such a pretty, brave boy  Happy to see his tests results were fine  :hug:


Thanks Tina


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Poor little Noah. :hug:
Visits to the doctor are always stressful and when they pick you with a needle it's even more traumatic. 

I'm so glad to hear Noah's tests were all normal and that he's doing better now after a well deserved rest. 
I'm sure you'll give him an extra little treat and some additional TLC for being such a brave and good boy. :hug:*


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Deb  yes I've just baked him some vegetable treats to try and get him eating a wider variety - the vet said he needs to cut down on sweet corn (his favourite)


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

I'm so glad that sweet little Noah is healthy! I hope he feels rested now!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Gaby, yes he's tucked up in bed right now and was feeling a lot happier this evening


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

So glad the tests were all right.Noah is lovely Just looks like a baby chick.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Marya  lol yes some of his nicknames include Chicky, Chicken Licken, and chicken


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

And I always tell him that he's my little yellow bird


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Exhausted*

It is good to hear Noah is clear and on the way to a full recovery. Remember that our birds pick up on our stress and fear.Birds live in the now and really do not sit and worry until all is OK. So yes, a little work on turning the travel cage into a positive experience in the now like a short car trip in the car followed by extra treats and love and attention. A calm bird makes it much easier for the vet and staff to examine and treat your bird. We have a lot of birds and we use small hospital/travel cages for a lot of activities so the flock as a whole just waits calmly while we clean or clip nails etc because they now know they will be back in the flight soon. We make the travel cage a part of daily process.
We are extra careful with a nervous bird and sit with them to sooth until they relax. Yes it takes time but next time they are not as jittery. We also sit a travel cage in the flight with millet spray in it and leave it for a while until it becomes part of the furniture with a treat /reward for exploring.with the door open so the birds are free to come and go. Good job !!! Jo Ann


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Jo Ann, they are great ideas. Poor little thing I felt terrible with how much he freaked out today because the last time he was in it was only two weeks ago and that was also a vet trip with more bloods.


----------



## Frankie'sFriend (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww poor chicken little. Hope he will be all rested again soon and back to his cute li'l self.

My five boys send birdie hugs to Noah.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks Madonna and Co.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

That is great that Noah's test result's came back good. Mine all went to the vet the other day, and were similarly stressed but back to normal now...


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

Poor little Noah! I hope he feels better soon. Birds that cute just shouldn't get sick! :hug:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Jonah said:


> That is great that Noah's test result's came back good. Mine all went to the vet the other day, and were similarly stressed but back to normal now...


Thanks Randy . I'm glad your birds are all settled again too - Noah is currently chuckling away and bouncing around between all his favourite spots in the living area 



Birding said:


> Poor little Noah! I hope he feels better soon. Birds that cute just shouldn't get sick! :hug:


Thanks Sean and Chloe  haha I'll pass on the compliment to him


----------

